# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  روضتي ، مملكتي الصغيره ، منزلي الثاني

## ملكة سبأ

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 



[IMG]http://www.ayman6.***********/party2.gif[/IMG] 



الرائع أن نجعل هنا في هذه الساحة الرائعة 

مفتاح ،، جنة صغرى لأحبائي الصغار



أن يكون لهم مكان خاص يستمتعون فيه ويتعلمون


زاوية مرح 

تعلم 

ثقافة 


يقضي الطفل وقتا ممتعاً معنا 

سيكون هذا الموضوع .. هي روضة للطفل 


و على الأهل متابعة الطفل ومساعدته 

يستطيع أولياء الأمور طباعة بعض الدروس

التي تحتاج منه ان يكتبها على الورق

ليتمرن عليها وكذلك الصور الجاهزة للتلوين

لتنمية مهارة الطفل في التلوين 


أعزائي كونوا دائما ً متواجدين مع أطفالكم هنا 


في 



روضتي ، مملكتي الصغيرة ، منزلي الثاني 


هنا،، وتعاونوا معي 


لنخلق لهم جواً يعيشون فيه 


بسعادة وهناء 


ويحلقون في سمائه ويخرجون منه

بــفائدة 

من خلال هذه البوابة أحببت أن 

أدخل البهجة والسرور بقلب الأحبة الصغار 

فسأقدم لهم هنا الأناشيد الطفولية الحلوة والتي لها مغزى وعبرة 

علها تنال رضاهم ويرددونها ليحفظوها 


و ستكون لهم ايضاً 

دروس خاصة 

غير الأناشيد 

فـــــفي جعبتي لهم القصص 

والألعاب 

الرسم 

وغيرها من الهوايات 




والكثير الكثير
منقول

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*صغيري هل تحب التلوين ؟؟؟* 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

صغيري هل تحب التلوين ؟؟؟


مارأيك أن تلون هذه الصورة 






إحزر ؟؟؟


ياترى ..ماهو هذا الحيوان المرسوم في الصورة ؟؟ 




نعم ..إنه الأسد 

هل تحب الأسد ؟؟ 

هل تحب ان تلون حيوان آخر ؟؟ 

ماهو الحيوان الذي تحبه ؟؟

( على الأهل طباعة الصورة وجعل الطفل يلونها ) 


تمنياتي لكم بقضاء وقتا ًممتعا ًومفيدا ً في التلوين

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*لعبة صندوق جمع الكلمات* 
 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف


لعبة صندوق جمع الكلمات 

هذه اللعبة تعلم الطفل بعض الكلمات.

وكيف سيتعلم الطفل قراءتها

ولكن المهم فيها أيضاً

أن يتعلم الطفل مجموعة جديدة من الكلمات

لتصبح حصيلة الكلمات التي يعرفها كبيرة 

مما يسهل عليه القراءة

ستحتاجين إلى:

- صندوق صغير كالمستعمل للملفات الصغيرة

أو صندوق كالذي تباع فيه الأحذيه (أنتم بكرامة)

- كروت صغيرة ممكن تسويها انت ِ

أو الكروت التي تباع بالمكتبة ـ كروت فهرسة -

- أقلام ذات خط عريض .. عدة ألوان يكون أفضل


وستقومين أختي بالآتي:


** عليك أولاً الجلوس مع الطفل وإعطاؤه فكرة عن الموضوع

وكيف أنكما ستقومان بجمع أكبر عدد من الكلمات 

في هذا الصندوق

** دعي الطفل يختار الكلمة التي يريدها.

لعله يختار (بابا) مثلاً

** اكتبي كلمة بابا على الكرت

** وضعيها في مكان واضح ودعي الطفل

ينظر إليها طول النهار

** في الليل اطلبي منه 

أن يضع الكلمة داخل الصندوق

** وفي اليوم التالي دعيه يختار كلمة أخرى





بالطبع عندما يختار الطفل الكلمات 

قد تكون كلها عبارة عن ماما, بابا, مدرسة, اسمه, ...الخ

والهدف من هذه اللعبة تعليم الطفل

أكبر عدد ممكن من الكلمات 

لذلك عليك في بعض الأيام وعندما يكون لديك وقت 

فراغ ؛ الجلوس مع الطفل لمدة خمس دقائق 

قبل اختيار الكلمة الجديدة. حدثيه مره عن التلفزيون

هذا قد يؤدي إلى اختيار كلمة مثل:

مذيع , برنامج حلقة... الخ.

ومرة حدثيه عن عاصفة

هذا قد يقود إلى كلمات مثل:

برق, رعد, رياح.

أو عن المطار فيختار كلمات مثل طائرة.. حقيبة

بذلك أختي يتعلم الطفل كل يوم كلمة جديدة 

فتصبح لديه مجموعة لا بأس بها من الكلمات

التي يعرف قراءتها ويعرف 

معناها. وهذا يسهل عليه عملية التعلم في المستقبل

وفي كل عدة أيام على الطفل أن يقرأ مجموعة

من الكلمات الموجودة في الصندوق حتى لا ينساها

ويستحسن أن 

يعيد كل يوم الكلمات السابقة. 

ولكن إياك أن تعطي الطفل أكثر من كلمة 

لأن هذا يؤدي إلى نتيجة عكسية

هيا ولنعط كل شيء اسمه :

هذه اللعبة للأطفال الذين يعرفون الحروف الأبجدية

الهدف من هذه الطريقة

تعليم الطفل الأشياء المحيطة به

بل تعليمه أكبر عدد من الكلمات المحيطة به

فإذا ما عرضت عليه كلمة أو اسماً منها

من كتاب أو أثناء دراسته لا يلبث أن يتعرف عليها

ستحتاجين في هذه الطريقة إلى:

- ورق أبيض للكتابة

- قلم

- صور من مجلة أو خلافه المهم أن يختار الطفل الصورة بنفسه

- لاصق 

قد تبدو هذه الطريقة غير فعالة ولكن بعد ان تجربيها

سوف تكتشفين أن الأطفال يسعدون بها ويحبونها جداً

أما كيف يقوم الطفل باللعب فكالآتي:

- عندما يختار الطفل الصورة التي يشاء

فعليك أن تسأليه عدة أسئلة حول الصورة مثلاً:

ما اسم هذا- مالون هذا- في أي شيء تستعمل هذا ؟؟

مثلاً لو كانت الصورة لرجل يجلس على كرسي في حديقة

فستكون الإجابة – رجل- حديقة- كرسي - سماء

شجرة- طاولة كإجابة على السؤال الأول

-وأحمر- أخضر- أزرق كإجابة على السؤال الثاني .. وهكذا.

- عليك الآن أن تقومي بكتابة 

ما قاله ابنك على ورق أبيض صغير

- وعليه أن يلصق على كل شيء

اسمه ولونه وإليك المثال في الصورة






مع خالص تحياتي

انتظروني بالجديد أحبائي الأطفال 

وأعزائي الآباء والآمهات

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو مــــــــــلوووك 
ع الطرح الحلووو اكتير 
يعطيك الف الف الف عااااافيه
لاحرمنا الله جديدك المتألق دااائما 
دمت في رعاااية لله 
تحياااتي فـــــــــرح

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اشكر خضورك الغالي متصفحي 
 فروحه ماننحرم من هالطله يارب

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكووورة ملوووكة على الموووضوع الروعة
عجبني وااااااااااااجد
مجهود رائع 
اذا جبت اولاد باجي لج
هههههههههههه
تحياتي ..
روح وريحان

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*واااااااااااااااو*


*موضوع روعه* 

*ابداع في الطرح*

*وابداع في الشرح*



*بارك الله فيك*




*دمتــــــــِ بحفظ اللـــــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> مشكووورة ملوووكة على الموووضوع الروعة
> عجبني وااااااااااااجد
> مجهود رائع 
> اذا جبت اولاد باجي لج
> هههههههههههه
> تحياتي ..
> روح وريحان



هلا والله بروح الريحان  نورتي بعد غياب .
هههههه خل يجيك اول ولد الحلال

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> *واااااااااااااااو*
> 
> 
> *موضوع روعه* 
> 
> *ابداع في الطرح*
> 
> *وابداع في الشرح*
> 
> ...



رائع هو حضورك على الدوام أختي سحر 
اسعدني حضورك لك مني الشكر والتقدير

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*تعلم الحروف الانجليزية مع الأطفال* 
تعلم الحروف الانجليزية مع الأطفال









(A)




(B)






(C)





(D)







(E)





(F)





(G)







(H)






(I)






(J)










يتبع

----------


## ملكة سبأ

نكمل





K




L




M




N





O




p






Q





R





S








يتبع

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كمان نكمل






T




U





V




W





X




Y





Z

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

جزاك الله الف خير خيتو ملكة على هالطرح ..

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بنتظار جديدك ... كل المودة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك المولى كل خير 
شكرا لحضورك الكريم تزدان صفحاتي بكم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف



::°::° بالونات الحروف الهجائية °::°::


التي تحمل الحروف الهجائية ليتعلم الصغار من خلالها 

ويمكن عملها كبطاقات ليتعرف عليها ويميزها مع الوقت 

***
**
**
**
**


*انتظروني بالجديد*

----------


## طيبه الروح

يسلمووو خيتووه

والله يعطيكي العافيه 

تسلم الايادي على الموضوع

الرائع وتحياتي اليك بتوفق

طيبه الروح

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اشكر مرورك الغالي اختي  الكريمه طيبة الروح ويسلم عمرك واسأل الله لك كذالك بالتوفيق

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*لعبة التعرف على صوت الحرف* 



اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

كيف حالكم نور عيوني وحبايبي الأطفال 


صباحكم نور وسرور 

هل تناولتم وجبة أفطاركم 

جئت لكم بمفاجئة 

أتعلمون ماهي ؟؟


لعبة التعرف على صوت الحرف


هل تستطيع يا صغيري أن تعرف أين يقع صوت هذا الحرف؟

إذا عرفت فإن الحلوى تكون لك

للأطفال في السنة الأولى

هذه اللعبة شيقة ومحببة لدى الأطفال

خاصة لو استعملت فيه الأم الحلوى المحببة لدى الطفل

ستحتاجين إلى:

عدد (3) أكواب من الورق.

عدد (3) فروخ من الورق, حجم الورقة

متناسب مع حجم الأكواب كما في شكل (1).

حلوى من النوع المحبب إلى الأطفال

والتي يكون شكلها وحجمها مقارباً لحجم حبة الحمص.

عدد (1) صحن فارغ.





هذه اللعبة عليك باختيار كلمة معينة مثلاً: كلمة

باب. ثم تطلبين من الطفل أن يبين الموضع الذي سمع فيه صوت 

حرف الباء وبعد أن يميز المكان عليه أن يضع حبة من الحلوى

في الكوب الذي يدل على هذا المكان.. فمثلاً هنا في 

كلمة باب جاء صوت الباء في البداية والنهاية

فيقوم الطفل بوضع حبة من الحلوى في الكوب الأول 

وحبة أخرى في الكوب(3) الذي يدل على النهاية وهكذا

أما إذا أخطأ الطفل فإنه لا يضع شيئاً من الحلوى في الأكواب

وفي نهاية اللعبة يقوم الطفل بجمع الحلوى من الأكواب

وأخذها لنفسه كجائزة له على ما قام به من عمل هو في 

نظره شاق جداً


في هذه اللعبة أختي الأم تأكدي من:


1- أنك تلفظين الكلمة بوضوح تام.

2- أن تستعملي كلمات مكونة من (3) أحرف في البداية.

3- أن تطلبي من الطفل أن يردد الكلمة ويتأكد من وضع الأحرف

قبل وضعه للحلوى في الكوب

4- بعد أن يعتاد الطفل على هذه اللعبة استعملي كلمات 

أطول ذات معان جديدة حتى تصبح حصيلة الطفل 

من الكلمات واسعة

5- لتصبح اللعبة أكثر جاذبية وشداً للأعصاب.

اسألي طفلك أسئلة مثل:

- أين حرف الـ( ن) في كلمة حنون

- أين حرف الـ (ط) في كلمة بطوط

- أين حرف الـ( خ) في كلمة خوخ

- أين حرف الـ( ق) في كلمة قمر


وإذا استعملت كلمات ضاحكة فإن الطفل

سيتعلم كلمات جديدة + أن اللعبة مسلية 

فيقضي وقته فيما هو نافع ومفيد

وكلما اخترت كلمات غريبة 

كلما كانت حصيلة ما يتعلمه ابنك أكبر



انتظروني بالجديد حبايبي الاطفال

----------

